# Long Beach Grand PRIX / Rolex Series



## E60sport (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome !!! looks like sunshine and a fun packed weekend of motor sports events in So Cal.
first annual for the Rolex prototype sports car series frkn sweeeet.
Qualifying friday from 3:55-4:55 and finals on saturday from 4-5:30 pm 
:thumbup:


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm going to be working the Grand Pix I guess in the corners and the office...see yuh there.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

My wife and I discussed going to this (in addition to our annual USGP trip). We're going to the ALMS Petit Lemans at Road Atlanta instead. Next year we'll either go to the 24 Hrs Daytona or the Long Beach GP (maybe even both if I get a big bonus).


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I doubt either are worth the trip all the way from St. Louis.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

#98 said:


> I doubt either are worth the trip all the way from St. Louis.


Why do you believe that? I'm assuming you're referring to Daytona and Long Beach.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

How about Bill Auberlen's drive in the Southard Motorsports DP? His laptimes at the end were only just behind the top guys in a car he'd not driven before. Great drive!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

They were actually pretty cool to watch... a lot of movement from the cars (twitching, oversteering). Might be antiquated in comparison to the ALMS cars, but they were certainly entertaining.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Enjoy the race, then hit the Yard House in Shoreline Village. Can't think of a better way to spend a weekend (minus the crowds of course). Have fun! :thumbup:



#98 said:


> I doubt either are worth the trip all the way from St. Louis.


I think you are talking about the race itself. I hear ya. But if I were to come from all the way back east, I would just make a trip out of it and take in a lot of other things while here.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I had a really fun weekend. I had an all-access pass that allowed me in the pitlane and in the little corridor that surrounds the entire perimeter of the track.

Bobby Rahal









Up and coming Formula Atlantic driver, Graham Rahal, son of Bobby.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

At least from the TV viewing perspective, the Rolex race was far better than the ChampCar race. With the real contenders to Bourdais out in turn 1, it was like watching F1 in 2004 with everyone trying with futility to put up a challenge.

Max the Ax just can't seem to get his season kick started this year.


----------

